# Chickens in the news



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I wish

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-17540287


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good idea that. i wouldnt mind them giving me some.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good article. To the point! I want some too. Sometimes those French.... Hey and that means we will get some Frenchies to chat with. Horray!


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

OMG - that reminds me of a story that a former co-worker told us a few years back. He was born in France (very near Belgium and close to the sea evidently). He later became a US citizen and worked with us for several years. He was SO funny because he could "turn on the French" at will and his accent would become SO thick. 

Anyway - someone evidently "gave" his family a couple of chickens when he was a kid. They didn't live on a farm and I don't remember the details of where they kept the chickens most of the time, but his father decided that the chickens needed to get out and get some "exercise"...... 

So his father made some little harnesses, put them on the chickens and would regularly take them to the beach for their exercise. 

I know it doesn't come across as funny as when he told us, but the image of chickens on a "lead", being walked like dogs on a beach just cracked us all up and we'd laugh until we cried every time he told the story. And believe me, we encouraged him to tell it to new people any time we had the chance just to hear him tell it again, since he KNEW we were going to break up into uncontrollable laughter.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

This was a great article

http://www.boiseweekly.com/boise/poultry-pets/Content?oid=934212#

Actually went to a local paper and put chickens in the search and Hello, chicken articles and so much info....made my day...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just saw an article posted at another site and the picture was a guy, standing on s NYCity street with two chickens on leashes! I am not joking. Just saw it today.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Found it....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry, here it is....


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats crazy lol.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

That's hilarious! I (almost) wish I was still working with the guy to show him this..... 

Nawwww - I'll see if I can find him on fb and send it to him. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie (Jul 25, 2012)

I think having chicken leashes are a great idea. I would get some for mine.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I want to see local articles where the chickens win!! Articles on Backyard chicken movements.....love the chicken leash.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/06/us/06farmers.html?_r=1&src=tp&smid=fb-share#


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

this one is on tainted bird seed
http://www.naturalnews.com/037169_Scotts_Miracle-Gro_pesticides_bird_seed.html#ixzz26GTTpNQl


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.mnn.com/lifestyle/arts-culture/blogs/will-the-white-house-embrace-backyard-chickens


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/backyard-chicken-coops-growing-popularity/story?id=14787483


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.flowermoundleader.com/articles/2012/09/18/flower_mound_leader/news/596.txt


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

http://66.147.242.185/~urbanch5/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Ordinance-research-paper.pdf


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.mdjonline.com/view/full_story/20260338/article-Backyard-chicken-group-gets-another-commissioner%E2%80%99s-support

http://www2.timesdispatch.com/news/...nsiders-allowing-chickens-in-resi-ar-2226843/

http://www.thestarphoenix.com/news/...newed+urban+chicken+debate/7288440/story.html

Three great articles on backyard chickens.....I am saving all these articles in case I need to fight for my rooster and to change the number of chickens allowed in my town. I hope you like the posts.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Scary http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a.../04/food-borne-disease-outbreaks.aspx?np=true


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.worldpoultry.net/Layers/Health/2012/11/Backyard-chicken-owners-hurting-birds-1109147W/?cmpid=NLC%7CWorld+Poultry%7C19-nov-2012%7CBackyard+chicken+owners+hurting+birds#


----------

